# Is bachman the “best”



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve come to realize over time that the newer bachman locomotives (dcc ready/on board) are potentially some of the best running locomotives and for a reasonable price if you’re willing to do a little bit of work to them. This is also as far as steam goes not diesel. I’ve got a gs4 freedom train locomotive, an atsf 5011 class 2-10-4, and a spectrum line usra 2-10-2. I have always liked these locomotives due to the fact they’re smooth runners, pull reasonably well, and they’re cost effective. My list of pros tends to outweigh the cons. They have a good amount of detail and seem to be somewhat prototypically accurate. The only two cons I have up to this point are the god awful orange led lights and the buzzing, basic, crummy decoders they come with. Up to this point I’ve replaced the lights and it made me like them better but the upgrade that made the most difference is I installed new digitrax decoders in them. I don’t have sound because I personally don’t care much for it. I installed dh126 decoders in all three and it made a night and day difference in how smooth they run as well as no longer have the bachman “buzz” while there is throttle applied. I have brass locos, ihc, rivarossi, bachman, p2k heritage, and bli. I prefer a brass locomotive due to a more absolute accuracy and they can run smooth as a Swiss watch with a little tuning but that being said I bought all three of my bachman steam locos for the price I paid for my brass 2-10-4 before I added motor, dcc, and other stuff. I’m now a firm believer that bachman has beyond stepped up their products compared to what they were in the 90s. And once again this is for steam locos I know that there are better diesel options out there for not much more money p2k athearn atlas Kato etc. is there anyone that really disagrees with me?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I wouldn't consider something the 'best' if it needs work right out of the box.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

I wouldn't say they're the best, but Bachmann's reputation for being junk, comes from the entry level crap they sold in the 1970s, and that's 50 (+ or -) years ago. In general they are no worse than my other stuff, which includes Rapido, Kato, Bowser, Genesis and Atlas as well as Bachmann.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I ran 10 Bachmann DCC locos for years on my layout. Never had a
problem that wasn't caused by my shaky hands. And they'll fix
that damage for just a few Dollars.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Best needs some criteria. Cost, detailing, reliability, running characteristics....that sort of thing. I doubt they're the best in terms of any of those since those characteristics vary from unit-to-unit, from issue-to-issue, and from user-to-user.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

mesenteria said:


> Best needs some criteria. Cost, detailing, reliability, running characteristics....that sort of thing. I doubt they're the best in terms of any of those since those characteristics vary from unit-to-unit, from issue-to-issue, and from user-to-user.


Well, yes and no. First of all, it's personal preference. Second, it's the luck of the draw. if you only get good models, you're happy. Consensus, tells us that Rapido makes the "best", but I've had two bummers, an RDC, and a RS-11. Great detail though. Not for nothing, Bachmann engines run well, I've never had to send one back for repair or replacement, but I do tinker with them. OTOH I end up doing that with Genesis also.
Personally, I don't think there is a best...or a worst. I have a large fleet of stored locomotives, mainly, because I overbought different, "improved" versions of the same engine, seeking perfection...Lesson learned, there is no such thing as "Best".


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Certainly best customer service, at least my experience. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

For the handful of modern diesels they've produced I'm going to give it to scaletrains rivet counter series. Athearn next for Genesis and Genesis 2 which is broader in scope. After that a lot of contenders.. even bachmann with it's newer Amtrak offerings appear to be super nice.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I have several Bachmann diesels, and two steamers.
All the diesels except for one are Geeps, which I've modified with detailing, and/or paint & lettering... to bring them up to near LifeLike standards.
They all run reliably well, look good, and are busy hustlers at the terminal and warehouse docks.
The only downside I see in Bachmann locomotives is, they lack power out-of-the-box. Weight needs to be added for better traction, and still they're below average pullers... not usually an issue on average small layouts, but definitely not club-size worthy -- most Bachmann Geeps won't pull a dozen cars without overheating or without serious weight gain.

However, as candidates for detail bashing, I can vouch for Bachmann's potential and _value_.
Their potential for hobbywide economic prominence rivals Athearn Blue Box.
For a very good price, you can obtain the average Bachmann, and bash it into a superdetailed masterpiece, for just a few bucks more.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No, I definitely wouldn't say "best". In HO, I'd have to award that crown to either Scale Trains, Walthers Proto, or Rapido.

What I would say, though, is that Bachmann delivers good products at reasonable prices, and no longer deserves the reputation it gained 30-ish years ago for producing cheap junk. They are definitely among brands I will purchase, if they're offering something I want. The only weak spots are their EZ Track turnouts, Dynamis DCC system, and Accumate couplers.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

As usual, “best”, in anything, is in the eye of the beholder…..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> The only weak spots are their EZ Track turnouts, Dynamis DCC system, and Accumate couplers.


I thought it was Atlas that used Accumate couplers on their locomotives and cars…..


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I think Bachmann is still a I guess the term is volume producer with a few nice showcase models. they also own certain "lines" like the Thomas line. And they produce a lot of starter sets and even push a few of these into various big box stores like Hobby Lobby. Lionel is somewhat like this as well at this point although I've not actually seen any Lionel starters sets in any big stores.


----------



## train_signal (Oct 19, 2021)

The best? Well, maybe not exactly the best but certainly up there among the best.. Bachmann's I own are GE 44 tonners, GE45 tonners and 0-6-0T side tankers. All run good, pull fairly well but a little sparse on details. I don't think Bachmann is after a blue ribbon for being the best of the best but as for the biggest bang for the buck they probably are the best. In fact, the only really dark spot on Bachmann's reputation are their geared locomotives, specifically the Climax and the Shay, long out of production now. These were beautifully detailed models but every owner of one of those locomotives has or soon will end up with cracked gears much like what the P2K's diesels endured prior to Life-Like's demise. While Bachmann did offer metal gear replacements for a while that has all but dried up.. But that's all behind us now, right Bachmann?


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Bmann's HO 4-6-0 and modernized 4-4-0 are nothing short of excellent, are smoooooth running and fully detailed with metal chassis and boiler, strong headlights, and Tsunami decoders/sound..I've their L&N RS3 which is a fine runner as well. The sound went out on my Mogul..the only prob I've had with a Bmann.. 
Bachmann used to be thee bottom of the barrel but today is near the top....


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Boris said:


> Well, yes and no. First of all, it's personal preference. Second, it's the luck of the draw. if you only get good models, you're happy. Consensus, tells us that Rapido makes the "best", but I've had two bummers, an RDC, and a RS-11. Great detail though. Not for nothing, Bachmann engines run well, I've never had to send one back for repair or replacement, but I do tinker with them. OTOH I end up doing that with Genesis also.
> Personally, I don't think there is a best...or a worst. I have a large fleet of stored locomotives, mainly, because I overbought different, "improved" versions of the same engine, seeking perfection...Lesson learned, there is no such thing as "Best".


I believe we're running around on opposite sides of the same baseball diamond. I said that it depends on the criterion, of which I listed a few. Then I said that each model, each item of the model, and each issue of that locomotive (over the years) comprises a variable that would have one person saying its the best, while another would legitimately say his experience was not nearly as positive.

If it helps, I have only ever had two Bachmann locomotives, both Spectrum class. The first was an N&W Class J 4-8-4. It ran poorly, and its pilot's lower edge kept scrubbing the rails. It was the only one of maybe 15 other locos I had at the time with that defect. Also objectionable was the weird articulated drawbar. I unloaded it. Secondly, I still have the very nice, highly vaunted, metal Spectrum Heavy Mountain in C&O livery. It's reasonably accurate, although the paint on the wheel rims is wobbly. Also, it takes about three times the voltage in CV2 to get underway on Speed Step One as any other locomotive in my stable, which comprise BLI, PCM, Rapido, Atlas, Sunset, Genesis, Rivarossi, Trix, and Lionel (HO Challenger). But, it rides true and is a solid puller.

I do agree that, as with all hobbies and pastimes, their subjective nature means that each of us brings biases, prior experience, sentiment, and sometimes unrealistic expectations, not to mention motivation and skillsets. When we get a plug, as I did with the otherwise quite nice-looking Spectrum J, it sours us and makes us shy of other, or fuller, commitment. Fool me once... My experience with the 4-8-2 was somewhat better, but not startlingly better. Both Bachmann. Also, I bought the latter on the considered advice of a very experienced and enthusiastic Bachmann user on another large forum who even posted of their typical problems and how to overcome them. He has something like 60 Bachmann steamers acquired starting in the late 90's, I think almost all Spectrum class.

Last comment: just as I do with those who inquire about which DCC system to buy, I tell those asking which brand of locomotive to avoid that the question has no practical answer without knowing of the person's interests, experience, tolerance for iffy quality, and ability or motivation to effect changes. No one DCC system is better than any other, not without knowing if the person is tech savvy, strongly willing to read a manual and to make some trials and errors, and so on. Bachmann has earned a good reputation over the past almost 30 years now, maybe 25. It's a solid competitor. But, do the homework and find out if what you want of their product has questionable or historically evident problems.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

*my bachmann 2-8-8-4 is outstanding , they have come a lonnnnng way *


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I thought it was Atlas that used Accumate couplers on their locomotives and cars…..


You're right. I meant EZ-Mate. But plastic junk is still plastic junk, by whatever name you call it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

True dat….


----------



## mathi97267 (10 mo ago)

Boris said:


> I wouldn't say they're the best, but Bachmann's reputation for being junk, comes from the entry level crap they sold in the 1970s, and that's 50 (+ or -) years ago. In general they are no worse than my other stuff, which includes Rapido, Kato, Bowser, Genesis and Atlas as well as Bachmann.


i have a conversation going on whether bachmann is getting better or not, and a lot of people sy they have improved drastically.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I like mine


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

My Bachmann sprectrum #86005 GE Dash 8-40 CW Wide Cab in SANTA FE Warbonnet colors has been a good runner and the first DCC locomotive I purchased back in 2003. I would buy another in the future.
It coasts over the rails and turnouts effortlessly and actually has some heft to it. It starts struggling with about 20 cars on grades but what doesn't. The detail is very good. I agree with what others have said about it's past 20th century stigma.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I have 802. Great locos. I did a little bit of machine work to do the dcc install on mine but I have an older spectrum model


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> You're right. I meant EZ-Mate. But plastic junk is still plastic junk, by whatever name you call it.


But some junk is more junk-y than other junk.

EZ-Mates at least function with equivalent Kadees. They're not very robust, but they work.

Accumates are total garbage and go straight into the can. They don't even work reliably with other knuckle couplers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cv_acr said:


> But some junk is more junk-y than other junk.
> 
> EZ-Mates at least function with equivalent Kadees. They're not very robust, but they work.
> 
> Accumates are total garbage and go straight into the can. They don't even work reliably with other knuckle couplers.


No argument. If it comes with junk couplers, I don't replace them immediately, but I do expect them to fail eventually, and replace them when they do.


----------

